# WinRAR Archive automatisch löschen



## Shandras (16. April 2007)

*WinRAR Archive automatisch löschen*

Hi

Ich hab ne Frage und zwar ob es bei WinRar irgend ne Option gibt, mit der ich die Archive nach dem Entpacken automatisch löschen lassen kann?
Alos so dass ich sie nach dem entpacken nicht erst alle selbst markieren und dann löschen muss.


----------



## Danielovitch (16. April 2007)

*AW: WinRAR Archive automatisch löschen*



			
				Shandras am 16.04.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab ne Frage und zwar ob es bei WinRar irgend ne Option gibt, mit der ich die Archive nach dem Entpacken automatisch löschen lassen kann?
> Alos so dass ich sie nach dem entpacken nicht erst alle selbst markieren und dann löschen muss.


Auf Entpacken klicken, -> Erweitert, -> Archiv löschen, -> immer


----------



## Shandras (16. April 2007)

*AW: WinRAR Archive automatisch löschen*

Danke erstmal; aber irgendwas läuft da schief.

Ich muss das jedesmal erneut anwählen wenn ich was entpacke...gibt's da nichts "dauerhaftes"?


----------

